# Lace rock?



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

I know it used in African cichlid tank but i was at a LFS to day and saw it surrounded by sum Dwarf Hairgrass.It looked so nice!!!!
is lace rock inert or dos it buffer?


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Duckweed Hunter said:


> I know it used in African cichlid tank but i was at a LFS to day and saw it surrounded by sum Dwarf Hairgrass.It looked so nice!!!!
> is lace rock inert or dos it buffer?


as far as I know, lace rock is a volcanic rock that contained silica minerals more than 50%.
volcanic materials doesn't contain Calcium Carbonate (CaCO3) which can affect water hardness...
so Lace rock is very safe for fish or plants, even lace rock can provide nutrients to plants (potassium, natrium, iron, magnesium, aluminum, etc that contained in lace rock)


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

inert...


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

than you for the info...helped a lot


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Duckweed Hunter,

You may want to do a little more research. I believe that Lace Rock, which is typically used in African Cichlid and Reef tanks, is mostly calcium carbonate and will indeed buffer your water and increase the hardness.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

ok will do....not sure where id get that info but Google mite help


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok this is what i found on fellers web site hope it helps
http://www.fellerstone.com/tempfiles/Lace.pdf
if you see anything that would be a problem let me know.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Duckweed Hunter,

Calcium carbonate is a compound, not an element. I do not think it would necessary show up in a spectograph. Why not buy a small piece, clean it boil it, and put it in a jar with aged water with a known PH, KH, and GH and see what happens over 60 days or so. If it is calcium carbonate, all three should go up.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Duckweed Hunter,
> 
> You may want to do a little more research. I believe that Lace Rock, which is typically used in African Cichlid and Reef tanks, is mostly calcium carbonate and will indeed buffer your water and increase the hardness.


lace rock is a *volcanic rock* which doesn't contain CaCO3 bro..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi SuperWen,

I understand that where you live Lace Rock is volcanic. Unfortunately, here in the U.S. the names Lace rock, tufa rock, and Texas holey rock are sometimes incorrectly used interchangeably. What Duckweed Hunter may easily be looking at is tufa, which is calcium carbonate.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

well what im looking at is taged from feller as lace...now i know it posibul it can be taged as what ever they wont. the rock in question is gray,lots of holes and caves and has sum sort of lichen orange in culler or sum thing that looks like it...and its pretty lite. now tufa rock is white and chalky and crumbles if i remember correctly.


----------

